# Barnett Cobra Vs Pigeon



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

Hello,

I buy a barnett cobra hunt for pigeon slingshot but it does not seem very accurate and powerful is that after I read.

It seems rather be known thanks to its image

Can you give me some advice to improve it?

Or would it be better for you I change it?

thank you


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Practice good shooting technique and form.Seek out information with in the forum.Its not so much the slingshot as the skill to shoot. Takes a little time and persistent practice.


----------



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm ok,

But you use slingshot lighter, smaller, and it seems even better the work.

That is why I ask questions on this slingshot big, heavy and not very powerful.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as mentioned above , practice with it and tweak it a bit if feel itll shoot better for you . one such tweak is pushing the bands further down the forks for a shorter draw , it may give you better accuracy and feel as if it has more thump in the ammo . learn your draw and anchor with this slingshot, and when you get a chance to either buy a "Y" slingshot or to make a boardcut or make a natural, youll find your aim better , because you practiced your anchor and draw .


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

If you are using the barnett tubes that come with it , then maybe try heavier ammo , what ammo are you using at the moment ?? 
If the ammo is too light you will be wasting power from the bands


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

12mm or 14mm lead will do with them tubes, thats what i used to use with them, like been said you may be using to light ammo


----------



## Morganfr (Oct 3, 2012)

Imperial,

what do you mean by pushing the bands further down down?

At the moment I pull the ball shot by 9 mm.

I shoot cans at 16yard and I keys very regularly.

But all is heavy and large in the woods, are elastic hard to change, and cook break fast.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

9mm balls are a fair bit too small for those tubes mate,
try buying a lea mould from ebay and get some lead from a scrap yard and cast some 14mm lead balls


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

The Cobra is an ok slingshot , good to hold and handle . There are better ones, but you can make it work well for you.

Shorten the tubes by pushing them further down the fork prongs so that more of the metal prongs are covered with the rubber tubes. To to do this - first take the bands off then dip each one in water, wet the fork prongs then re-fit the tubes, making sure that you push more of the tubes on the fork. Make sure the tubes are straight. Allow to dry overnight.

Barnett bands are not that good. Try Theraband tubing instead.

If you cannot obtain lead ammunition, try using M8 or M10 steel hexagonal nuts or bigger steel balls. http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Screws+Fixings/Nuts+Washers/Hexagon+Steel+Nut+M8/d90/sd920/p10063

Most important - keep practiscing. Lots of information on this and other slingshot forums e.g. Slingshots of the World http://www.melchiormenzel.de


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Poison them! It's a lovely tradition. Listen here:


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

replace the tubes with flatbands


----------

